# Red Zebra - Colour Question



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been thinking of adding some Red Zebras to my tank, but have a question regarding their colouring.

Big Al's North York has some absolutely beautiful specimens that are a VERY STRONG RED COLOUR, which seems to contradict what I've learned about them. From what I've read, females are supposed to be kinda orange, and the males are supposed to be blue-ish.

I guess my question is, have these fish been 'tweaked' in any way? I've been told that fish can sometime be 'dyed' or even given hormones that artificially change their colouring and that eventually the colour fades.

I'd love to get some feedback on this.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Metriaclima estherae (Blue) have the blue males and red females. Metriaclima estherae (Red) have the red males and red females. 

Having said that if the fish are very red chances are they are hormoned fish. 

You'll sometimes find line bred red zebras which are called Super Red and therefore not hormoned. 
--
Paul


----------

